# Front bumper removal?



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Hi guys,

Anyone take off the front end? 

I caught the underside of the front bumper on a *&@?!* concrete curb and tore the two screws out in the foremost edge of the drivers wheel well. I snapped it back in place and reset the screws, but now there is a noticeable gap, maybe 1/8”, on the vertical seam between the bumper and the quarter panel, right under the headlight, as in picture below (not my car). Everything looks fine except right on this seam, where the bumper is loose here and sticks up slightly, so I am assuming there was another screw ripped out somewhere in there. Anyone know where I might look for it?

Thanks.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

a lot of use have the gap there. i have it and i seen others that have it. when the bumper comes off for the first time, it seems mine never went back to the gapless seam.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I have never had my bumper off, nor have I ever hit anything, but that gap has become more and more noticable over time. :confused If anybody knows how this can be fixed, I would love to hear what you did to correct the problem...


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

i just thought the guy before me messed mine up, i have the same gap too.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Theres a total of 7 screws that hold the front bumper cover on, 2 in each wheel well, and 3 under the hood above the grills. Under the bumper there are numerous "snap-in" clips. I've taken my bumber cover off when I installed my SAP grilles and i didn't have any problems with a gap before or after the install. Maybe the gap is from one of the "snap-in" clips is not in place properly?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> Maybe the gap is from one of the "snap-in" clips is not in place properly?


:agree I took my bumper off to do the same thing with the grills ,and I got the gap when I was done, which it sounds like your problem. there is a clip on the fender just below the rear of the head light that the bumper cap loops over just isn't in the right place. hope it helps. The bumper comes off quick and replaces fast too! I do it all the time taking the head light out from in front of the air box when I am at the track. bumper off 3 mins easy. on just as quick.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

This is a very common problem on all Holden's back in Aust. StangStalker seems to know what he's talking about though.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I'm going to try to remove it this weekend to see what the problem is. I just hope the clip was unhooked from the bumper and not broken. I'll let you know, hopefully it will be an easy fix for everyone who has this problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a gap on mine as well. I had it back to the dealer to eliminate the gap and they could not make it any better. I've seen front ends with no gap that was so tight you'd think it was welded, and I've seen fronts with gaps. NO big deal. Even if you get the parts to fix it, you may be left with a gap now. It's just depends on how the front aligns up.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> I have a gap on mine as well. I had it back to the dealer to eliminate the gap and they could not make it any better. I've seen front ends with no gap that was so tight you'd think it was welded, and I've seen fronts with gaps. NO big deal. Even if you get the parts to fix it, you may be left with a gap now. It's just depends on how the front aligns up.



I don't mind the gap so much, but rather that it's loose. If you press on it, it will open and close easily. It feels flimsy/cheap. Also the passenger side gap is very tight and solid, so when I compare them I always feel bad about the driver's side.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Kanding said:


> I don't mind the gap so much, but rather that it's loose. If you press on it, it will open and close easily. It feels flimsy/cheap. Also the passenger side gap is very tight and solid, so when I compare them I always feel bad about the driver's side.


*Mine is like yours... If I push on the ends where they meet, there is some give. There is no fastener at the very tip. I agree it could be better. The gap on the passenger side of mine is not as wide as the drivers side. I was told by the dealer that the clips are all intact and the facia is on as is should be. 

I had the dealer remove the facia and reinstall new clips and realign it. That process did improve it somewhat but there is still a gap there. 

I learned to ignore it. It isn't hurting anything. As I stated previous, I have seen this same situation on other cars and I've seen them so tight they look welded. 

Perhaps when you tore the front end from it's original position and after you reinstalled screws it is not aligning up correctly. I'd take it to the dealer and see if they can get it back like it was before you damaged it. They may have a fix there for you.*


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Did the same thing on a concrete curb. My front end had been off a couple of times before however to install the intercooler for the Maggie and the radar jammers, etc. Anyway the curb ripped the whole damn thing off and it couldn't be put back on due to the damage. Restaurant owner, where it happened, had me call his insurance agent to pay the claim. Local Pontiac garage charged me almost $900 for the new front end but it is FAR better than the one that came off. Has BOLTS holding it on now instead of little sheet metal screws through vinyl tits. Lines up perfect...........

JET


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone.

I'll take a look at it this weekend and see how it goes. If I can't fix it, I'll probably leave it as is. I'm reluctant to pay the deductable as well as allowing the local dealers to mess with it. To my knowledge, only one local (within 100 mi) dealer has sold only one GTO, so there's not much experience working on these cars around here. The lack of GTO knowlegde might be epidemic, though. I drove about 350 miles to Atlanta, GA to buy the car at a large dealership, and when I got the keys at purchase, the key tag was labeled "G6"....


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

Wait so my gap may actually be fixable?!!!!!! When i take off the bumper to install my smoked side markers Ill have to try and line it up better.... besides my weather striping falling off my bumper gaps are my number one pet-peev.. Ill double check those clips when lining it up. Thanks fellas!


----------



## GTOHH (Apr 6, 2010)

Know this post is kinda old, but thought this might help 

Bumper Removal / Grill Install instructions and pics… - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

GTOHH said:


> Know this post is kinda old, but thought this might help


Thanks a ton man, exactly what i was looking for... :cheers


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

the reason for the gap is a snap in clip there next to the headlight. and if the bumper has come off ever they will be broken.. its a part of the bumper its self that snaps in and when it is taken off it is VERY easily broken. unfortunatly its a very poor design and there is no real way to counter it.. but the best thing to do if you are concerened you could glue it on or buy a new bumper.. mine were broken when i took my bumper off too but i havent noticed a huge gap at all my bumper is completly livable.


----------



## dlopes89 (Jul 18, 2010)

i've been looking for this for a while.. and the gap sucks... thanks


----------

